# Apache: Strange error while installing



## jokibear (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello,

I just installed a fresh system:


```
uname -a
FreeBSD my.domain.com 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

After executing 


```
portsnap fetch extract update
```

The installation of Apache fails:


```
Fetching all distfiles for port: www/apache22
===> Fetching all distfiles for apache22-2.2.22_8 and dependencies
====> You must check at least one option in the PROXY multi
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22
```

Unfortunately Google didn't help. Do you have maybe any idea how to fix that?

Thank you very much in advance!

Regards,

jokibear


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2012)

`# make rmconfig`

Only enable options if you understand what they do.


----------



## jokibear (Sep 10, 2012)

Actually this was about to be installed by an automated script:

http://www.iredmail.org/install_iredmail_on_freebsd.html

I found this quite new posting:

http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-ports@freebsd.org/msg44056.html

Maybe this seems to be a bug?


```
rmconfig
```
 is unknown to my system and I couldn't find it either here www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=rmconfig&stype=all

Quite frustrating :/


----------



## jokibear (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok I tried [CMD="make -C /usr/ports/www/apache22 rmconfig"][/CMD] but that didn't help unfortunately.


----------



## jokibear (Sep 10, 2012)

```
make -C /usr/ports/www/apache22 rmconfig
```
 didn't help unfortunately.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2012)

jokibear said:
			
		

> ```
> rmconfig
> ```
> is unknown to my system and I couldn't find it either here www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=rmconfig&stype=all


See ports(7).


----------

